# Verkauf gebrauchter Software laut EuGH erlaubt



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

durch das neuste Urteil des EuGH wurde bestätigt, dass der Verkauf gebrauchter Software nicht untersagt werden darf, wobei es ohne Relevanz ist ob es sich um eine DVD oder einem digitalem Download handelt.

Hier könnt ihr den Artikel lesen: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/eugh-zu-oracle-vs-usedsoft-gebrauchte-software-darf-verkauft-werden-a-842260.html


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Schade, dass da das entsprechende Urteil nicht vollständig zitiert wird. Was das jetzt ganz genau im Endeffekt bedeutet, ist für mich daher nicht wirklich klar. Aber ich schätz mal, entsprechende künftige Klagen werden das dann schon noch zeigen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schade, dass da das entsprechende Urteil nicht vollständig zitiert wird.



In 21 Sprachen:
Urteil


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2012)

Und dank Online Registrierung musst Du dann aber eh das Ganze samt Account verkaufen


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

> Aus diesen Gründen hat der Gerichtshof (Große Kammer) für Recht erkannt:
> 
> 1. *Art. 4 Abs. 2 der Richtlinie 2009/24/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 23. April 2009 über den Rechtsschutz von Computerprogrammen ist dahin auszulegen, dass das Recht auf die Verbreitung der Kopie eines Computerprogramms erschöpft ist, wenn der Inhaber des Urheberrechts, der dem möglicherweise auch gebührenfreien Herunterladen dieser Kopie aus dem Internet auf einen Datenträger zugestimmt hat, gegen Zahlung eines Entgelts, das es ihm ermöglichen soll, eine dem wirtschaftlichen Wert der Kopie des ihm gehörenden Werkes entsprechende Vergütung zu erzielen, auch ein Recht, diese Kopie ohne zeitliche Begrenzung zu nutzen, eingeräumt hat.*
> 
> ...


Ok, das ist aber kein grosses Problem für die Vertreiber. Da steht, dass das gilt, wenn der Inhaber des Urheberrechts zustimmt, dass die Kopie ohne zeitliche Begrenzung genutzt werden kann. Also müssen sie nur die zeitliche Begrenzung an den Serial Key binden, dann darf mans nicht weiterverkaufen.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und dank Online Registrierung musst Du dann aber eh das Ganze samt Account verkaufen



Ich würde auch ohne Accountbindung keine Spiele verkaufen *g*


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde auch ohne Accountbindung keine Spiele verkaufen *g*



Satz des Tages


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Satz des Tages



Wieso? :O


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wieso? :O



Weil ich es genauso sehe. Ich hatte noch nie Interesse daran meine Spiele zu verkaufen.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil ich es genauso sehe. Ich hatte noch nie Interesse daran meine Spiele zu verkaufen.




Aber nur weil du das nicht möchtest, heißt das ja nicht, dass andere es gerne wollten und nicht können wegen plöden Plattformen


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Bin gespannt - ach ne, das wäre übertrieben - also mal schauen, was bezüglich Online-Accounts nach dem Urteil so hochkocht.

Die Spielesoftware nebst Lizenz kann ich verkaufen, mein Account(inhalt) gehört mir laut Blizzard aber nicht. Soweit würde ich es mal mutig 'Fakten' nennen.
Der Secondhand-Käufer kann die Software ohne Account aber nicht nutzen, was eventuell nicht ganz im Sinne des Urteils ist. Mal abwarten, wie die Rechtsauslegung später aussieht. Vielleicht muss Blizzard nen frischen Account rausrücken, vielleicht tangiert sie dieses Urteil aber auch gar nicht.


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mittlerweile schon meinen 2. WoW Account verschachert...beide Male ohne Probleme.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Aber nur weil du das nicht möchtest, heißt das ja nicht, dass andere es gerne wollten und nicht können wegen plöden Plattformen



Klar wollen das andere, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Aber mich tangiert es nicht, genauso wenig wie das Urteil. Manche möchten auch kein Steam, ich will aber Steam. Ist immer so eine Sache halt...


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Aber nur weil du das nicht möchtest, heißt das ja nicht, dass andere es gerne wollten und nicht können wegen plöden Plattformen



Hat auch keiner zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt behauptet.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Die Spielesoftware nebst Lizenz kann ich verkaufen, mein Account(inhalt) gehört mir laut Blizzard aber nicht. Soweit würde ich es mal mutig 'Fakten' nennen.
> Der Secondhand-Käufer kann die Software ohne Account aber nicht nutzen, was eventuell nicht ganz im Sinne des Urteils ist. Mal abwarten, wie die Rechtsauslegung später aussieht. Vielleicht muss Blizzard nen frischen Account rausrücken, vielleicht tangiert sie dieses Urteil aber auch gar nicht.



Wird Steam, Origin, Battle.net nur wenig bis gar nicht betreffen. Zumindest wenn man diesen Artikel glauben kann: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/EuGH-Klares-Ja-zum-Weiterverkauf-gebrauchter-Software-1631306.html


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird Steam, Origin, Battle.net nur wenig bis gar nicht betreffen. Zumindest wenn man diesen Artikel glauben kann: http://www.heise.de/...re-1631306.html



Das ist eben das spannende daran.. das EuGH kann den Rahmen neu stricken fürs BGH. Kann, muss nicht. Das Urteil ist auch zu frisch, um entgültige Schlüsse zu ziehen.
Urteile (oberster Gerichte) setzen halt Rahmenbedingungen für vergleichbare Fälle. Wie dieser Rahmen ausgefüllt wird, ergibt sich später. Soweit zumindest meine berufliche Erfahrung. Gesetz/Urteil A sagt, dass.. Kommentar (Rechtsauslegung) beschreibt, wie im Fall XYZ vorgegangen werden sollte. Ich habe weit öfter Kommentare als die ursprünglichen Urteile bei Entscheidungen hinzugezogen. Sei es damals als 'Personaler' oder jetzt, im Bereich ÖPNV (Schwarzfahrer, Tariferhöhungen, Beförderungsbestimmungen..).
Und wenn die 'Unnutzbarkeit' rechtmäßig erworbener Secondhand-Software eben nicht im Sinne des EuGH war, wird dies irgendwann entsprechen kommentiert. Oder eben gesagt, dass es für Fall XYZ nicht zutrifft.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin auch sehr gespannt wie sich das alles auswirken wird. Auch würden sich ja für Plattformwn wie Buffed ganz neue Möglichkeiten bieten. Man könnte zB hier eine Börse zum Verkauf von MMORPG Accounts einrichten und die Möglichkeit einer Auktion wie bei Ebay anbieten. Dieses sicherlich kostspielige Unterfangen könnte sich bei der großen Anzahl von registrierten Benutzern die hier ja vorzufinden ist, recht schnell lohnen, da auch da ja immer recht großes Interesse am Kauf und Verkauf solcher Spiele besteht.


----------



## flaminator45 (3. Juli 2012)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch sehr gespannt wie sich das alles auswirken wird. Auch würden sich ja für Plattformwn wie Buffed ganz neue Möglichkeiten bieten. Man könnte zB hier eine Börse zum Verkauf von MMORPG Accounts einrichten und die Möglichkeit einer Auktion wie bei Ebay anbieten. Dieses sicherlich kostspielige Unterfangen könnte sich bei der großen Anzahl von registrierten Benutzern die hier ja vorzufinden ist, recht schnell lohnen, da auch da ja immer recht großes Interesse am Kauf und Verkauf solcher Spiele besteht.




Ich seh es eher so, Buffed hat nur keinen wirklichen Grund mehr einfach Themen zu schliessen wo wer seinen ACC loswerden will 

Hab da übrigens auch noch nen alten WoW ACC, das Equipt der Chats is zwar mittlerweile wohl veraltet, da ich vor Raggi return aufgehört hab, aber man kann sicher noch seinen Spass damit haben. Also bei interesse einfach ne PN schreiben, is ja nu legal


----------



## tempusgolem (4. Juli 2012)

Nach einem Urteil des Europäischen Gerichtshof ist der Weiterverkauf von Softwarelizenzen erlaubt. Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, wie die Spielehersteller darauf reagieren werden. Es kommt ja in diesem Bereich immer mehr in Mode Games an Accounts zu binden z.B. Battlenet, Origin, Steam etc. Ich denke diese Praxis ist nach dem Urteil so nicht mehr haltbar.Heisst das, dass ich meinen alten nicht mehr benutzten WOW-Account jetzt legal verkaufen kann?


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (4. Juli 2012)

mal ganz ehrlich..
und wenn du den "ilegal" verkaufst bekommen das die hersteller selten mit, außer du stellst dich richtig dumm an

weil wer kann schon was sagen wenn der acc aufeinmal nur noch in Hamburg benutzt wird anstatt in Frankfurt.
und wie die person heißt die vor dem rechner sitzt kann auch keiner herausfinden.

ob der eingetragene nun hans heißt un der nutzer peter...
denke das es den meisten egal ist, da sie ja ihr geld sowieso bekommen..

sind halt pissig wenn die nix von dem geld bekommen was nen acc-verkäufer bekommt..
hab letztens nen wow acc mit 4 85er bei ebay gesehn für 400€. davon will blizz klar auch was. aber woher sollten sie wissen das ich meinen acc nicht einfach ner freundin für nen kleinen unkostenpreis abgetreten habe?

is schon nich schön was gemacht wird.. aber naja..
gibt soviele möglichkeiten..

stellt man einfach nen battle.net acc mit dem namen Marichen Müller. und verkauft denn an iwenn. blizz wird da nich heulen weil der name so "Komisch" ist
und wenn doch dann sollten sie sich an den kopf fassen 

weil jemandem nen acc verweigern weil er nen andernen namen hat als viele wäre dumm da der ja bezahlt wird


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Juli 2012)

Das Urteil würde ich gerne mal komplett sehen, denn Softwarelizenz ist nicht = Softwarelizenz.


Edit: Mein Post wurde aus einem anderen Beitrag, ohne Quellenangabe und noch ohne Diskussion, einfach hier reinkopiert. Deshalb sieht mein Post jetzt so schwachsinnig aus. Gut moderiert


----------



## Kyrador (4. Juli 2012)

Bevor man irgendwelchen Blödsinn schreibt, sollte man sich erstmal informieren, WAS genau das Urteil bedeutet. Es bedeutet nämlich nicht, dass die Hersteller dazu verpflichtet sind, dem Anwender den Weiterverkauf zu ermöglichen. Es betrifft lediglich die Frage des Urheberrechts, welches durch einen Weitervekauf gebrauchter Software nicht verletzt wird. Ergo darf Blizzard weiterhin Accounts sperren, wenn sie nachweisen können, dass der aktuelle Nutzer nicht mit dem Accountersteller übereinstimmt.


----------



## Kyrador (4. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das Urteil würde ich gerne mal komplett sehen, denn Softwarelizenz ist nicht = Softwarelizenz.



http://curia.europa.eu/juris/documents.jsf?num=C-128/11
Und dann das Urteil.


----------



## HansOtto (4. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wird Steam, Origin, Battle.net nur wenig bis gar nicht betreffen. Zumindest wenn man diesen Artikel glauben kann: http://www.heise.de/...re-1631306.html



Und ob es die betreffen wird, denn das ist nun Gesetz, woran sich auch die Möchtegern Götter Steam, Origin und wie der ganze dreck heißt, halten müssen!

Mir war es schon die ganze Zeit ein Dorn im Auge, dass ich Spiele die ich nicht mehr spielen will, nicht verkaufen kann!

Mich wundert es auch nicht das die Kids von heute das nicht interessiert, wenn man für sein Geld nicht arbeiten gehen muss und alles von Mama und Papa in den Rachen geschoben bekommt braucht man natürlich keine Spiele weiterverkaufen obwohl man sie eigentlich eh nie wieder spielt!


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

Interessant an diesem Urteil und der Reaktion hier im Forum ist ja eigentlich vor allem, dass sich offenbar alle freuen, dass sie ihre Spiele weiterverkaufen dürfen. Dabei ging es bei der eigentlichen Klage nicht um irgendwelche Games, die im Normalfall unter 100€ liegen, sondern um Oracle-Datenbank-Lizenzen, die locker mal ein paar tausend oder sogar zehntausende Euronen kosten können. Dort stellt sich halt wirklich die Frage, ob solche Software weiterverkauft werden können sollte oder nicht. In der Game-Branche ist diese Frage verhältnismässig unwichtig. Aber ich verstehs natürlich schon, wenn man sich jetzt freut, dass rumliegender Krempel, den man eh nicht mehr zockt, weiterverkauft werden darf.



> Ergo darf Blizzard weiterhin Accounts sperren, wenn sie nachweisen können, dass der aktuelle Nutzer nicht mit dem Accountersteller übereinstimmt.


MMO-Accounts sind sowieso Spezialfälle, da man dort nicht einfach nur die Software kauft, sondern noch ein zeitlich begrenztes Abo abschliessen muss, um sie überhaupt zu nutzen.


----------



## Xidish (4. Juli 2012)

tempusgolem schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass ich meinen alten nicht mehr benutzten WOW-Account jetzt legal verkaufen kann?


Es geht bei dem Urteil um die Software - nicht um Accounts!
Zudem ging es in dem Beispiel vorallem um downloadbare Software und deren Lizensen -
da ein Vertreiber bereits von einem anderen Vertreiber erworbene Lizenzen nochmals weiter verkaufte (wenn ich das jetzt richtig gedeutet habe).

Software kann man seit Ewigkeiten schon weiterverkaufen.
Dazu gehört auch die Lizenz.

Und das mit den Lizenzen Urteil bringt dennoch nicht viel, wenn die Betreiber die Lizenz an nen Account binden.
Selbst wenn Du die Software weiter verkaufst, sie aber an den Account gebunden ist, so ist sie doch wertlos.

muss mir das noch mal genauer durchlesen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Juli 2012)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Und ob es die betreffen wird, denn das ist nun Gesetz, woran sich auch die Möchtegern Götter Steam, Origin und wie der ganze dreck heißt, halten müssen!
> 
> Mir war es schon die ganze Zeit ein Dorn im Auge, dass ich Spiele die ich nicht mehr spielen will, nicht verkaufen kann!
> 
> Mich wundert es auch nicht das die Kids von heute das nicht interessiert, wenn man für sein Geld nicht arbeiten gehen muss und alles von Mama und Papa in den Rachen geschoben bekommt braucht man natürlich keine Spiele weiterverkaufen obwohl man sie eigentlich eh nie wieder spielt!



Als Kind mußte ich damals auch noch nicht für mein Geld arbeiten gehen. Da gabs Taschengeld von.....genau, von den Eltern. 


Da ich für Nebensächlichkeiten generell nur Geld ausgebe, welches ich nicht brauche, besteht auch nicht die Notwendigkeit eines Spieleverkaufs. Für evtl. mal eintretende schlechte Zeiten hab ich auch sinnvoller vorgesorgt.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Ist das Urteil wirklich so wichtig?

Ich erinnere mich dass in meiner Jugend also vor rund 10 Jahren schon Spiele auf dem Schulhof gehandelt wurden als wären es Pausenbrote... da hat auch nie einer was gesagt.... offiziell erlaubt war es aber scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Kyrador (4. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist das Urteil wirklich so wichtig?



Schau doch mal in Davatars letzten Post, dann weißt du, worum es eigentlich wirklich ging bei dem Rechtsstreit. Dass sich das ganze natürlich auch auf den kleinen User ummünzen läßt, ist da nur eine logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Schau doch mal in Davatars letzten Post, dann weißt du, worum es eigentlich wirklich ging bei dem Rechtsstreit. Dass sich das ganze natürlich auch auf den kleinen User ummünzen läßt, ist da nur eine logische Konsequenz.



Ja das hab ich schon gelesen, aber wenns wirklich primär darum geht, warum diskutieren wir dann überhaupt.... interessiert doch Otto-Normal-Gamer sowieso net. ^^


----------



## tempusgolem (4. Juli 2012)

Technisch sollte es möglich sein, eine bestimme Lizenz aus einem Accout herauszulösen und auf einen anderen Account zu übertragen. Wenn ich mir das Battlenet ansehe, kann ich da ja mehrere Spiele drin haben und mich aber nur von einem trennen wollen. Wieso sollte eine Branche (Software-/Gameshersteller) die einzige sein, deren Produkte ich nicht weiterverkaufen kann, wenn sie mir nicht mehr gefallen? VW kann mir auch nicht verbieten mein Auto weiterzuverkaufen.

v


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2012)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Und ob es die betreffen wird, denn das ist nun Gesetz, woran sich auch die Möchtegern Götter Steam, Origin und wie der ganze dreck heißt, halten müssen!
> 
> Mir war es schon die ganze Zeit ein Dorn im Auge, dass ich Spiele die ich nicht mehr spielen will, nicht verkaufen kann!



Nein, auch nach dem Urteil müssen Steam und Origin etc. dir nicht erlauben deine Spiele weiterzuverkaufen. Das hat das Urteil des BGH im Fall "Half Life 2" vor rund einem Jahr in einem Urteil ausgesprochen. Der Weiterverkauf von Spielen ist zwar legal, aber die Entwickler können mit Account-Registration dir einen Riegel vorschieben. Valve, EA, Blizzard etc. können also weiterhin den Account sperren, wenn sie der Ansicht sind, dass der Account verkauft wurde. Das erklärt dir gerne auch noch mal der junge Jurist hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxM1aU9xiDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rifter (4. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich würde auch ohne Accountbindung keine Spiele verkaufen *g*



Ich hätte ihn anders Interpretiert... ihr (also buffed) hängt doch genauso in der Spiele-Industrie mit drin. Warum sollte man dafür sein das die Sponsoren (oder wie auch immer) weniger Umsatz machen?

Also von mir auch: *Satz des Tages!* Mit einer großen /Ironie Markierung


Zum Topic: Es geht nicht darum OB man Spiele nun Verkauf oder nicht. Ich bin nur der Meinung das man, wenn man ein Spiel/Software/Film/Musik erwirbt (digital oder physisch) sollte man die Lizens dafür auch Verkaufen, Verleihen (ohne Entgelt) oder Verschenken dürfen.

Gehört zwar nicht ganz zum Thema aber ich denke auch das man z. B. wenn man das Recht erwirbt Musik zu hören oder ein Film zu schauen, sollte man dies auf allen Medien tun dürfen... Diejenigen die den Hals nicht voll bekommen wäre es am Liebsten man Kauft ein und den selben Artikel gleich drei mal damit man ihn auf Computer, Fernsehen (DVD-Player), MP3-Player, Ipod, PSP usw. anschauen/hören darf.

Auch würde ich sagen das man seinen z.B. WoW Account verkaufen sollen darf... hoffentlich passiert in der nächsten Zeit dahingehend noch was damit auch Steam, Origin und co. dran kommen.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihn anders Interpretiert... ihr (also buffed) hängt doch genauso in der Spiele-Industrie mit drin. Warum sollte man dafür sein das die Sponsoren (oder wie auch immer) weniger Umsatz machen?



Nicht immer alles so zurechtlegen, wie man grad lust darauf hat.  
Ich bin ganz nebenbei auch Privatperson mit einer umfangreichen (kostspielige) Spielesammlung, die ich nicht im Traum aufgeben würde, außer es wäre tatsächlich mal Not am Mann - wobei, wahrscheinlich nicht mal dann. Manche sammeln Bierdeckel, ich sammel Spiele.


----------



## Rifter (4. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht immer alles so zurechtlegen, wie man grad lust darauf hat.
> Ich bin ganz nebenbei auch Privatperson mit einer umfangreichen (kostspielige) Spielesammlung, die ich nicht im Traum aufgeben würde, außer es wäre tatsächlich mal Not am Mann - wobei, wahrscheinlich nicht mal dann. Manche sammeln Bierdeckel, ich sammel Spiele.



Nunja dann...

Aber wie gesagt geht es hier nicht um das tatsächliche Verkaufen vielmehr um das Recht es tun zu dürfen!
Ob jemand Spiele sammelt oder sie nach dem spielen weitergeben will ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Nur die Freiheit sollte jeder haben.

Aber im Urheberrecht, Patentrecht und co. läuft sowieso einiges falsch...


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt geht es hier nicht um das tatsächliche Verkaufen vielmehr um das Recht es tun zu dürfen!
> Ob jemand Spiele sammelt oder sie nach dem spielen weitergeben will ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Nur die Freiheit sollte jeder haben.



Hab ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt hier im Thread bestritten oder bestätigt.
Wie gesagt, nicht einfach irgendwas zurechtinterpretieren.


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Ob jemand Spiele ... nach dem spielen weitergeben will ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Nur die Freiheit sollte jeder haben.


Wieso sollte?
Diese Freiheit hast Du seit anbeginn schon.
Spiele werden seit Bestehen schon untereinander gehandelt.
Auch bereits registrierte Software (mit Code) kann man verkaufen oder kaufen und nutzen.
Wenn man die notwendigen Schritte unternimmt, stellen sich sogar Konzerne wie Microsoft nicht quer.

Was jetzt z.B. Blizzard und WoW angeht ...
Diese Software ist zum Handeln eh wertlos, da sie jeder downloaden kann.
Und diese Accounts selber haben nunmal absolut nix mit der Software zu tun - das ist ne Extrasache,
bei der Blizzard die Regelungen trifft und auch treffen darf.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Nunja dann...
> 
> Aber wie gesagt geht es hier nicht um das tatsächliche Verkaufen vielmehr um das Recht es tun zu dürfen!
> Ob jemand Spiele sammelt oder sie nach dem spielen weitergeben will ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Nur die Freiheit sollte jeder haben.
> ...


Das Problem liegt ja weniger an den Spielen. Ein Spiel spielt man im Normalfall 1-2x durch und interessiert sich dann nicht mehr dafür. Eine Software hingegen braucht man unter Umständen jahrelang oder sogar jahrzehntelang. Da ist die Frage dann halt schon gerechtfertigt, ob man sie nach mehreren Jahren aktiven nutzens wirklich noch weiterverkaufen dürfen können sollte (dürfen können sollte?...wie auch immer).
Eine Arbeitssoftware, wie beispielsweise ein Buchhaltungssystem oder ein Programm für medizinische Unterlagen braucht sehr viel Aufwand, um entwickelt zu werden. Da reichts im Regelfall nicht einfach aus, mal schnell den Code so zu schreiben, wie man will. Da muss sich die Entwicklerfirma mit der eigentlichen Materie auseinandersetzen, es braucht zahlreiche Tests, unter Umständen sogar von ner externen Firma. Das alles kostet ne Menge Zeit und Geld. Da dürfts letztendlich recht naheliegend sein, dass die Entwicklerfirma Geld dafür möchte. Daher muss man eben dieses Gerichtsurteil auch relativiert sehen. Hier gings eindeutig nicht um Spiele, sondern um Arbeitssoftware, die eben in der Herstellung schon einiges kostet und im Verkauf dann genauso. Im Grunde genommen handelt es sich hier einfach um ein ganz anderes Software-Gebiet.


----------



## Rifter (9. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...] Eine Software hingegen braucht man unter Umständen jahrelang oder sogar jahrzehntelang. Da ist die Frage dann halt schon gerechtfertigt, ob man sie nach mehreren Jahren aktiven nutzens wirklich noch weiterverkaufen dürfen können sollte (dürfen können sollte?...wie auch immer).[...]



Ein Auto kostet auch in der Entwicklung und Herstellung Geld. Nun fahr ich dieses Auto unter Umständen auch mehrere Jahre. Wenn ich der Meinung bin das ich ein neues Auto benötige weil technischer Fortschritt, Luxus und dergleichen verkaufe den alten Klöppel.

Der Witz an einer Lizenz ist doch man kann sie nicht beliebig und nach Gutdünken vervielfältigen also verkauf man die Lizenz. Wie bei meinem alten Klöppel kann/darf ich auch hier diese Software nicht mehr weiter nutzen.
Der Verschleiß kann auch hier durch technischer Fortschritt auftreten.

Die Grundaussage war doch: Warum sollte sich ein Entwickler für ein und sie selbe Lizenz zweimal auszahlen lassen?


----------



## Pyronidas (9. Juli 2012)

Ja ne, is klar oder..
Wenn Blizzard euch mit Mounts und Petshop in nen Abommo beglückt gröhlt ihr rum das es ja voll verständlich ist, ist ja n Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen
- Warum also sollte der Softwarehersteller jetzt so nett sein und sagen: Ja he kauf die Lizenz einmal wir machen uns gern die Arbeit aus reiner Menschenfreundlichkeit das mit einer Lizenz 5 Menschen Happy werden..
Verdrehte Welt ist das schon irgendwie...


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2012)

Selbst wenn man mit "Schluesseln" arbeitet, stellt sich doch die Frage ueber den Wiederverkauf bei dem dann halt der Schluessel mit verkauft wird (egal ob nun einfach ein Software-Schluessel oder ein Hardware-Schluessel/Dongle). Und natuerlich hat man als Hersteller kein Interesse (oder wenig Interesse) am Wiederverkauf - gerade bei eher spezieller Software mit entsprechend hohen Preisen und spezieller Kundschaft. Ein Neuverkauf ist immer besser!

Einige Firmen sind mittlerweile schon dazu ueber gegangen solch Software mit Zeit-Lizenz zu verkaufen (wie man das privat vllt. bei Antiviren-Software kennt) wo man dann eben dafuer bezahlt, dass man die Software z.B. fuer 1 Jahr nutzen kann. SaaS (software as a service) waere ein anderer Stichpunkt. 

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass im Profibereich Dinge wie Service-Vertraege einen betraechtlichen Teil der Einnahmen ausmachen koennen - von daher haben einige Firmen Klauseln wie "Weiterverkauf nur nach Zustimmung" im Vertrag stehen - nicht so sehr weil sie den Verkauf verbieten wollen, sondern weil sie die Kontaktdaten des neuen Nutzers wollen, um Updates/Service-Vertraege usw. anzubieten...


----------

